# Support Hurricane Ian Relief for Florida's Impacted Communities



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

We understand the devastating impact that natural disasters have on people and communities, and the profound effects on guides, outfitters, and businesses who face an uncertain future. We’re here to help!

Thanks to generous support from artists Ed Anderson and Ty Hallock, we are commissioning two new salt water species Artisan Series SquareTop oar designs, with proceeds to support Captains for Clean Water and their important work now and for the future. 

Let’s use the power of community, a shared love for the water, protecting the environment and preservation work, and the spirit of supporting those who protect the places and fish they thrive in. 

Watch our social media platforms for your opportunity to bid on these new designs and support the recovery work in Florida and surrounding communities.


----------

